# Talk to me about Japanese steel



## riverbank (Nov 18, 2016)

Anybody ever use this to make knives? What do y'all think of it?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 18, 2016)

Do you mean VG10.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 19, 2016)

Same thing I think about Japanese cars.....there are good ones and bad ones. You must be more specific.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2016)

A-7 .....I think ????


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 19, 2016)

I much prefer  American red, white and blue steel for my knives. The quality control is much better. I'm one of many who has found inclusions in certain Japanese steels such as 440C and ATS-34. I'll stick with steels made by Crucible Steel.


----------

